# Why are halogen gooseneck lights so expensive?



## markba633csi (Apr 21, 2017)

Dazor especially. It's just a bulb on a stick man! 
Mark S.


----------



## whitmore (Apr 21, 2017)

Ikea *JANSJO* isn't pricey.  And, it's available in colors...
be prepared to replace the switch, though: mine has issues.

Halogens sometimes bother me; working close to the lamp, 
the ozone isn't always negligible.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 21, 2017)

Looks like LED is an easier path and they are plentiful, I just don't really like the quality of the light.  I'd rather have a CFL. 
I never noticed the ozone from my 50 watt halogen desk light- my senses must be failing at this extreme age (61)


----------



## chips&more (Apr 21, 2017)

I couldn’t believe it! I just bought the other day 10 each 35W replacement bulbs for the halogen gooseneck light from China. All for 3 bucks and free shipping! And they work great! Took about 10 days in the mail.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 22, 2017)

Machine lights are marketed to industry. And a one time perches, Just replace a cheap bulb once in awhile.. And the fixture is very well made .And last for years in harsh environments.


----------



## whitmore (Apr 22, 2017)

markba633csi said:


> Looks like LED is an easier path and they are plentiful, I just don't really like the quality of the light.  I'd rather have a CFL.
> I never noticed the ozone from my 50 watt halogen...



An hour under the car, fiddling  a few inches from my 500W worklight convinced
me that (1) jackstands aren't tall enough, and (2) the UV from the light was
generating enough ozone to make me feel ill.

Halogens are great for color rendition, but for something that works
next to my drill press or grinder, rugged counts.  Rugged LEDs are cheap.
Rugged halogens, not so much.   CFL is scary around rotating machines,
much worse for strobing than a good electronic-ballast fluorescent.

The LED lamps that use a regulated power brick are GREAT.
My drill press got much more accurate when that lamp was installed.


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 22, 2017)

I buy these from Little Machine Shop.

https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3715&category=1149798130

Some of them, I've removed from the magnetic base and permanently mounted them.  And I have one that is stuck to a piece of iron that sits on my mill table.  (The piece of iron helps to prevent the mill from tipping over, too.)


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 22, 2017)

Ah that's more like it Ken
MS
ps Yes whitmore I can see the flicker even on full-wave rectified LED lamps, that's why a regulated brick supply would be better,  pure DC, no flicker.


----------



## playfulplans (Apr 24, 2017)

whitmore said:


> An hour under the car, fiddling  a few inches from my 500W worklight convinced
> me that (1) jackstands aren't tall enough, and (2) the UV from the light was
> generating enough ozone to make me feel ill.
> 
> ...



Helpful info,thx.


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 24, 2017)

I know you're asking about halogen (I don't have a clue why they're so expensive), but someone here recommended these little LED gooseneck lamps from Ikea for $10.  I picked up 3, and will be buying a bunch more.  The light quality is good, they stay in position, and the price is definitely right!
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20169658/


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 24, 2017)

ACHiPo said:


> I know you're asking about halogen (I don't have a clue why they're so expensive), but someone here recommended these little LED gooseneck lamps from Ikea for $10.  I picked up 3, and will be buying a bunch more.  The light quality is good, they stay in position, and the price is definitely right!
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20169658/


and with a clamp
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20315674/


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 24, 2017)

kd4gij said:


> and with a clamp
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20315674/


Unfortunately they're out of stock--I just tried to order 5 more.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 25, 2017)

ACHiPo said:


> Unfortunately they're out of stock--I just tried to order 5 more.




The store near me shows 80 in stock. Also shows ready to ship online.


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 25, 2017)

Yep, shows they're in stock locally, but not available online?  Bummer.  Guess I'll have to head to E. Palo Alto.  Wish me luck!


----------



## ACHiPo (Jun 21, 2017)

I was able to find 5 white ones.  Now I just need to get time to get them out of the box and set up!


----------



## wawoodman (Jun 21, 2017)

Does a single one put enough light where you want it?


----------



## ACHiPo (Jun 21, 2017)

wawoodman said:


> Does a single one put enough light where you want it?


They are amazingly (surprisingly) bright and effective.  I've used one on my drill press and will add two to my bench grinder.  I've got one as a spot light on my lathe, and another one on my wood bandsaw.  Well worth the $10.  I actually like them better than the $50 one I got from Highland Woodworking because the goosenecks are more rigid and the lamps are lighter so they actually stay in place.


----------



## Splat (Jun 23, 2017)

I checked those Jansjo Ikea lights out and wasn't impressed. As for halogens, no thanks. My G4003G's halogen light got so hot the other week it burned the outer plastic hood and switch.  I'm gonna retrofit it with a 12V LED. Less heat and same light output. You can't go wrong with LEDs for lighting up the work.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 23, 2017)

But a Jansjo light is an LED.  Only 88 lux/ 2 watts though apparently.  They do have one that is 3 watts that looks better, 39 dollars though and not available online, only in store. 
Mark S.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jun 25, 2017)

markba633csi said:


> But a Jansjo light is an LED.  Only 88 lux/ 2 watts though apparently.  They do have one that is 3 watts that looks better, 39 dollars though and not available online, only in store.
> Mark S.


Mark,
I was skeptical, but they actually do a pretty good job putting light where I want it.  Pretty amazing for how puny they are.
Evan


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 25, 2017)

I bet they would pay you for doing an endorsement.  Of course you'd have to change the word puny.  Diminutive, perhaps. 
Mark


----------



## ACHiPo (Jun 27, 2017)

markba633csi said:


> I bet they would pay you for doing an endorsement.  Of course you'd have to change the word puny.  Diminutive, perhaps.
> Mark


That's why I stick to knuckle-draggin' rather than marketing!  By the way, I learned about them from someone on here (I think), so I'm just a copy-cat endorser.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 27, 2017)




----------

